# Company of Heroes 1: Easternfront Mod - Version 2.0: Das Ostheer kommt!



## DerLordRommel (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community!

Morgen ist es so weit. Wir, das Easternfront-Modding-Team, sind stolz euch am Samstag, den 6.7.2013, unser Ostheer, unsere neue Version der Easternfront-Mod für Relics Company of Heroes, zu übergeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch bevor wir euch gegen die rote Armee schicken, würden wir gerne noch mal diese Zeilen nutzten, um die letzten Jahre Revue passieren zu lassen, unseren Dank auszusprechen und euch ein wenig mit den Neuerungen und Mechaniken des neuen Ostheeres vertraut zu machen. 

Beginnen wir mit einer kurzen Projektvorstellung. Vielen CoH-Veteranen ist die Easternfront-Mod sicher nicht unbekannt. Diese mit zahlreichen Preisen und Auszeichnungen geehrte Modifikation hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, sich als inoffizielles AddOn in die Installation von CoH einzufügen. Mit der EF-Mod erhaltet ihr die Kommandogewalt über die rote Armee und nun , mit der neuen 2.000 Installation, auch über das Ostheer. Führt diese Truppen in die Schlachten an der Ostfront - im Singleplayer oder besonders im Multiplayer! 

*Ihr benötigt Company of Heroes Relaunch Steam Version 2.700!*

Die Fraktionen:
Zieht mit der roten Armee und ihren Truppen gegen die dt. Streitkräfte zu Felde. Schickt eure Strelky-Infanterie gegen die Landser des Ostheeres. Walzt euren Gegner mit Horden aus T-70, T-34 und IS-2 Panzern nieder. Deckt euren Gegner mit dem mörderischen Bombardement der Katjusha-Raketenwerfer ein oder entsendet Sowjetrusslands fliegende Panzer, die IL-2 Sturmoviks, gegen eure Feinde. Übernehmt das Kommando über die vielfältige rote Armee mit all ihren neuen Einheiten und Mechaniken.
Oder aber stellt euch gegen diese Truppen. Das Reich entsendet sein Ostheer mit seinen gut ausgebildeten Landsern und Panzerfüsilieren, die auf ihren Schützenpanzer aufgesessen oder von ihren Panzer III und StuG III in die Schlacht begleitet werden. Entfesselt die Macht der schweren dt. Waffen wie des Tigers und des Elefanten. Entsende die Luftwaffe und belege die roten Truppen mit dem Terror der Ju87 Sturzkampfbomber.
Ihr habt die Wahl! Zieht in Schlacht und erlebt ein neues Kapitel für Company of Heroes.

Die Features:
- Kommandiere die rote Armee oder das deutsche Ostheer zusätzlich zu den westlichen Alliierten und der Panzerelite/Wehrmacht
- Nutze neue Kommandobäume und neue, einzigartige Fähigkeiten wie sowjetische rote Welle oder die deutschen Kesselschlachtenmanöver. 
- Tritt auf neuen, tollen Karten gegen deinen Gegner an.
- Tritt in neuen Spielmodi (King of the Hill, Auslöschung ohne Bevölkerungsgrenze) an.
- Modeigene Spielstatistiken. 
- Kommuniziere ganz bequem mit der Community oder patche deine EF-Mod über den Easternfront eigenen Modlauncher mit seinen Optionen. 
- und einiges mehr! Entdecke es selbst!

Ankündigungen: 
Im Rahmen der Veröffentlichung unserer CoH Easternfront v2.0 wollen mit der Community feiern! In den nächsten Tagen erhaltet ihr die Chance euch mit der neuen Mod vertraut zu machen, doch dann werden wir eure Fähigkeiten auf die Probe stellen! Seid bereit, wenn wir zu einem tollen und exklusivem Ostheer-Turnier laden oder ihr in weiteren Runde des "The Great Patriotic War"-Events euer Können unter Beweis stellen sollt. 
Ankündigen mit Teilnehmerinfos und Eventeckdaten könnt ihr entweder dann auf unserer Website, unserem Facebookauftritt, auf ModDB oder hier im Forum finden!

Wenn ihr mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen wollt, uns Bugs und Fehler melden wollt, Balanceanmerkungen habt, technische Schwierigkeiten habt oder euch für Spiele verabreden wollt, dann besucht uns doch bitte unter:

easternfront.org - unsere offizielle Website

Im dortigen Forum werdet ihr umfassend versorgt.

Ansonsten erreicht ihr uns unter den folgenden Adressen:
- EF bei ModDB.com
- EF auf Facebook
- EF bei dt. größter CoH-Community hq-coh.com

Wir möchten uns aber auch bei den folgenden Leuten auf das herzlichste bedanken:
- Der Company of Heroes Community
- bei unseren tollen Balancern und ihrem Engagement und Begeisterung.
- bei unseren Modunterstützern und Spendern, deren Geld in den Erhalt der Server und damit in den Erhalt der Mod und der Community fließt.
- bei unseren Mappern, die uns mit vielen, tollen neuen Karten versorgt haben.
- bei unseren Übersetzern, die es uns erlauben diese Mod in zig Sprachen anzubieten.
- bei den Communitys, die uns mit Bekanntmachungen, Turnierhosting und anderem unterstützt haben.
- und vielen anderen, die hier nicht mehr alle Platz fänden .

Lord Rommel, Easternfront-Developer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

